# Ed's Contenders



## Marty55 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just visited Ed's Contenders website www.edstc.com The site was last updated on 1/10/2012. Does anyone know if he's still in business? Does he have a store? Has anyone bought barrels from him? Thanks!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 16, 2013)

Marty i have bought a lot of barrels and accs from him over the years.But not lately.He was a good man to do business with when i was doing it with him


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 16, 2013)

I have read that you need to call him and that he does not reply often to emails.....just what I've heard. I've emailed him 3 times and gotten NO response in the last 2 years.


----------



## Win1917 (Mar 16, 2013)

Better to call. I've never bought anything from him but have spoken with him on the phone. I could be mistaken but I think he's an accountant. That may explain why you don't get much return from him this time of year. 

He has a large selection of barrels and everybody I've ever heard do business with him says he's a stand up guy, just hard to get ahold of sometimes.


----------



## Buckhead (Mar 16, 2013)

X2 on calling him.  Ed is a good dude.  Ed Kirkpatrick 405 879 0879 (mobile)


----------



## pacecars (Mar 17, 2013)

I have bought scopes and barrels from him but always over the phone


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 17, 2013)

sharpeblades said:


> Marty i have bought a lot of barrels and accs from him over the years.But not lately.He was a good man to do business with when i was doing it with him



same with me  I've bought many barrels from him always called him


----------



## frankwright (Mar 18, 2013)

I have bought some barrels and a frame from him. He is an honest guy but not easy to get a hold of.

When I got him on the phone he was always helpful and had good prices.
I have not bought anything from him in a while but I assume he is still in business.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been in his little shop that is stacked full.  I went by there in october, but my schedule and his didn't match.  The store front was still there and full, the shop next to him said he was still working.  Definitely call, this is a side job for him, so he's usually only available late afternoons.


----------



## Marty55 (Mar 24, 2013)

@trial&error, what town is ed's shop in? thanks!


----------



## trial&error (Mar 24, 2013)

He's in bethany, ok  actually nw part of okc.  I have to travel there for work from time to time.

this place is in the same building if you can't get him on the phone maybe they can tell you his status.
C and J Sporting Goods
6604 Northwest 38th Street
Bethany, OK 73008
(405) 789-8102


----------



## rharp (Mar 24, 2013)

Have bought barrels from him.Good service.Best to call him as others said.


----------

